# Handbedienung und die sogenannte Verriegelung



## Burkhard (3 August 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass eine Handbedieung nur durch erfahrenes Personal ausgeführt werden darf, welches die Anlage gut kennt und weiß wann es Kollisionen geben kann. Darum bin ich dagegen, Funktionen zu verriegeln. Sprich zb dass man einen Greifer nicht öffnen kann, wenn sich ein Bearbeitungskopf in seinem Öffnungsbereich befindet. 

Für mich ist der Handbetrieb ganz klar definiert, als die absolute Steuerungskontrolle jedes einzelnen Aktors ganz wie der Benutzer dies möchte. 

Im Tipp-Betrieb hingegen, fährt die eigentliche Automatikschrittkette Schritt für Schritt durch, so dass der nicht so erfahrene Benutzer sichergehen kann, dass er nichts kaputt fährt, sondern nur jeden einzelnen Schritt nacheinander starten kann.

Im Automatikbetrieb läuft dann alles so schnell wie programmiert ab ohne dass man eingreifen kann.

__________________________

Meine Frage zum Handbetrieb: Haltet ihr das für praktikabel? In meiner Maschine gibt es eine Menge Servomotoren, die lineare Achsen steuern. Hier gibt es an verschiedenen Positionen der Achse und in Abhängigkeit von pneumatischen Aktoren viele Möglichkeiten der Kollision.

Wenn man dies alles idiotensicher machen möchte, dann wäre der Programmieraufwand sehr, sehr hoch, was in keinem Verhältnis zum  Nutzen steht. Man müsste ja auch immer dem Benutzer sagen warum jetzt eine Funktion nicht geht. Ich habe das mal überschlagen und der Aufwand ist mit einfach zu hoch.

Ich bringe als Beispiel immer das Auto. Auch da muss man wissen, dass man nicht mitten im Fahren den Rückwärtsgang einlegen darf oder dass man nicht mit angezogener Handbremse fahren darf. Oder das man vor dem losfahren die Türen schließen muss.

Diese ganze Verriegelung bringt doch nix. Handbetrieb ist Handbetrieb! Und der kann passwortgeschützt nur für einen erfahrenen Benutzer freigegeben werden.

Ansonsten kommt man mit Referenzfahrt, Grundstellungsfahrt, Automatikbetrieb und Tipp-Betrieb ganz gut klar!

Wer sieht es auch so?


----------



## Ralle (3 August 2008)

Ich sehe das anders. Alle Bewegungen, die zu einer Zerstörung von Teilen der Anlage führen können, werden unterbunden. Dazu habe ich für jeden Aktor ein separates Freigabesignal. So bewegt sich z.Bsp. eine Horizontal-Achse nicht, wenn die Vertikal-Achse gesenkt ist, da ansonsten die Vertikal-Achse sofort zerstört wäre. In der Handsteuerung wird die fehlende Freigabe durch eine farbige Kennzeichnung dargestellt, so daß der Bediener weiß, daß hier nichts geht. I.d.R. sind die Freigabebedingungen recht einfach, für komplizierte Fälle, wie z.Bsp. Rundtische mit vielen Stationen, habe ich einen extra Baustein, der dann am TP eine Textliste ansteuert, die anzeigt, was den Rundtisch sperrt bzw. auch anzeigt, was ihn während der Drehung unterbrochen hat. Damit sind die Bediener bisher gut zurecht gekommen. 

Eins mußt du bedenken "Was passieren kann, wird an einer Anlage auch passieren !" Irgendwann ist es soweit, daß jemand nicht an eine Verriegelung denkt, bzw. ein "Neuling" an der Anlage steht. 

In anderen Anlagen hatten wir früher zusätzlich noch einen Schlüsselschalter, der Verriegelungen aufhob, das ist aber inzwischen, dank der recht guten Visualisierungsanzeigen nicht mehr unbedingt nötig.


----------



## wincc (3 August 2008)

Ich sehe das teils teils.
Klar ist es ein teilweise ein hoher programmieraufwand meldungen für nicht erfüllte bedingungen zu erzeugen trotzdem finde ich das es sich lohnt.  

Andererseits finde ich sollte die möglichkeit des totalen handbetriebs weiterhin gegeben sein
Bei uns wird das eigendlich immer per schlüsselschalter realisiert, der eigendlich vielmehr ein Serviceschalter für die Instandhalter ist.

Dem Bedienpersonal wird Automatik Tippbetrieb und Handbetrieb ermöglicht ohne Schlüssel mit Bedienmeldungen.

Der Instandhalter hat die Möglichkeit den Karren falls wirklich nichts mehr geht per Schlüsselschalter aus dem Dreck zu ziehen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 August 2008)

Ich glaube, dass dieses Thema im Forum schon ein paar Mal recht kontrovers diskutiert worden ist ...

Dennoch - ich schließe mich da Ralle an.
Ob sich Servo-Achsen bei, Verfahren in die Quere kommen können, kann man über die Ist-Position derselben herausbekommen.
Ich habe auch noch ein anderes schönes Beispiel :
Stellt dir einen Hallen-Kran vor, der von einem Kranfahren mit seinem "Joystick" dirigiert wird. Nun sind aber im Verfahrweg des Krans stellenweise Hindernisse (bauartbedingt - so einen Fall hatte ich schon mal). Was machst du nun ? Läßt du den Kran da einfach "draufbrettern" oder verhinderst du Kollisionen durch geeignete Überwachungs-Mechanismen ?

Des weiteren gibt es da m.E. auch noch das Maschinenschutzgesetz. Ich bin jetzt nun nicht so der Paragraphen-Kenner, aber ich kann mich da an Passagen erinnern, die da sinngemäß lauten "vor versehentlicher Fehlbedienung schützen" und "vor Selbstzerstörung schützen". Das gilt für mich auch (und insbesondere) für den Handbetrieb. Das man dafür vielleicht etwas mehr Programmier-Aufwand betreiben muss ist schon klar - aber das ist doch auch unser Job ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Burkhard (3 August 2008)

Danke erstmal für die Hinweise. Es ist mir wichtig zu wissen wie die anderen drüber denken.

Also wenn jemand der einen Hallenkran bedient, das gute Stück "einfach drauflos brettern" läßt ist das Bedenklich. An einen Hallenkran gehört eine versierte und unterwiesene Fachkraft und kein Azubi oder so. In der Halle können auch Stapler oder Paletten mit Rohlingen oder dergleichen stehen. Hier ist in jedem Falle Augenmaß gefordert. Sonst müsste man die Halle mit Sensoren überwachen, das ganze dreidimensional und ein irrsinnig kompliziertes Programm schreiben.

Andere Situation. Kollision von Aktoren mit dem Werkstück selber. In Automatikbetrieb kann man zB mit Merkern arbeiten (WerkstückInStationEingelegt). Was aber machst du im Handbetrieb.

Wie willst du korrekt überwachen, dass im Handbetrieb Greifer1 schließen, Achse von Pos1 nach Pos2 fahren und Greifer1 öffnen, dazu geführt hat, dass nun ein Bauteil in Station1 liegt, und es in Folge dessen, an einer anderen Stelle zu einer Kollision mit einem anderen Aktor führen kann. 

Oder die Situation, ob ein Werkstück im Greifer ist. Mein Greifer hat einen Endschalter für Offen und einen Endschalter für Geschlossen, aber keinen Sensor der anzeigt, ob ein Werkstück im Greifer ist oder nicht.

Die Alternative wäre hier die Überwachung der Werkstückanwesenheit mit einem extra Sensor. Daran hat unser Konstrukteur aber leider nicht gedacht!

Wenn ich im Automatikbetrieb bin und Stoppe und in den Handbetrieb wechsel und der Merker für WerkstückInStationEingelegt ist noch gesetzt, ist das ja soweit OK. Wenn ich das Werkstück aber im Handbetrieb mit dem Greifer und der Achse herausnehme, wie will ich das überwachen und den Merker rücksetzen? 

Allein aus der Abfolge der Handbetriebsbefehle (Greifer Auf / Zu, Achse verfahren) darauf zu schließen, was genau der Benutzer gemacht hat, ist nicht sinnvoll bzw praktikabel.

Hier wären soviele Überwachungen nötig, dass ich mir den Aufwand dafür lieber gar nicht erst versuche vorzustellen.

Ich werde jetzt in meinem Programm ein paar Sachen verriegeln, wo es vertretbar ist. Aber gerade die Sache mit der Werkstück-Kollision im Handbetrieb... Schwierig.


----------



## Ralle (3 August 2008)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt in meinem Programm ein paar Sachen verriegeln, wo es vertretbar ist. Aber gerade die Sache mit der Werkstück-Kollision im Handbetrieb... Schwierig.



Das ist durchaus richtig, ich bezog mich ja auch erst einmal auf die Anlage und ihre Verfahrfunktionen als solche. Daß der Bediener es trotzdem hinbekommt, einen Crash zu bauen, kann man nicht immer komplett ausschließen, wird es aber gefährlich (für Mensch und Maschinen), würde ich einen zusätzlichen Sensor in Betracht ziehen. Aber nicht immer geht ja gleich etwas kaputt. 

Im übrigen kann es durchaus sinnvoll sein, nach einer Handbedienung steuerungsseitig nur wieder den Automatikbetrieb zuzulassen, wenn die betreffende Station vorher durch ein Reset in Grundstellung gefahren wurde. Selbst, wenn man das nicht macht, ist alleine durch die Grundverriegelung (Freigaben) schon ein gewisser Schutz da. Ich hab schon Maschinen gesehen, bei denen man den Automatikbetieb gestoppt hat, eine Vertikalachse per Hand gesenkt hat, danach wieder den Automatikbetrieb gestartet, die Vertikalachse war anschließend bestenfalls noch eine Schrägachse. Mit der allgemeinen Freigabe passiert das nicht, da kommt nach einigen Sekunden einen Schrittkettenüberwachungszeit, die einem zumindest anzeiget, in welchem Schritt die Kette nicht weiterläuft.


----------



## Rudi (3 August 2008)

*Handbetrieb*

Ich denke es ist oft sinnvoll noch zwischen Handbetrieb (Bedienbar durch Anlagenfahrer) und Reparaturbetrieb (durch Servicepersonal zu bedienen) zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Ralle (3 August 2008)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist oft sinnvoll noch zwischen Handbetrieb (Bedienbar durch Anlagenfahrer) und Reparaturbetrieb (durch Servicepersonal zu bedienen) zu unterscheiden.



Ob das unbedingt nötig ist hängt sicher auch von der Anlage ab. Warum soll es denn unbedingt gehen, eine Bewegung auszuführen, die dann die Anlage beschädigt, das lasse ich nicht mal für das Servicepersonal zu? Sicher, es gibt manchmal gegenseitige Verriegelungsbedingungen, die dazu führen können, daß nichts mehr geht, aber dafür macht man dann wirklich einen extra Hand-Freigabebutton o.ä. 

Im Übrigen wissen sich die Serviceleute im Ernstfall sehr wohl zu helfen, die sind ja nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ! und im Erfinden von "Umgehungsmethoden" meißt durchaus geübt. Ich kann mich noch gut an Schrauben in Schützen erinnern, die die gesamte Sicherheitstechnik überbrückten. (Das waren Zeiten, als sowas noch ging


----------



## Rudi (3 August 2008)

*Handbetrieb*

"Ob das unbedingt nötig ist hängt sicher auch von der Anlage ab."

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Kommt immer auf den Aufwand an und wie schnell ein Anlagenstillstand beseitigt werden muß.
Vieles ergibt sich dann erst beim Betrieb der Anlage bzw. bei den ersten Störungen. Ein Programmierer ist eben auch kein Hellseher.


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 August 2008)

Burkhard schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand der einen Hallenkran bedient, das gute Stück "einfach drauflos brettern" läßt ist das Bedenklich. An einen Hallenkran gehört eine versierte und unterwiesene Fachkraft und kein Azubi oder so. In der Halle können auch Stapler oder Paletten mit Rohlingen oder dergleichen stehen. Hier ist in jedem Falle Augenmaß gefordert. Sonst müsste man die Halle mit Sensoren überwachen, das ganze dreidimensional und ein irrsinnig kompliziertes Programm schreiben.


 
Das war nur ein Beispiel. In dem konkreten Fall mußte der Fahrweg mit Sensoren überwacht werden um Kollisionen verhindern zu können - und zwar nicht mit dem Bodenpersonal, das vielleicht auch hätte aus dem Weg gehen können, sondern mit den baulichen Nickerigkeiten, die nunmal da waren. Im Übrigen ist ein Kranfahrer kein hochausgebildeter Spezialist ROFLMAO: jedes Weissbrot hätte einen höheren IQ).

Ich wollte dir an dem Beispiel lediglich die Notwendigkeit von Verriegelungen verdeutlichen. Bei den Anlagen meines Tagesgeschäftes (Rundtische - ähnlich wie bei Ralle) komme ich ohne sinnvolle Verriegelungen nicht sehr weit - und meine Schlosser versuchen auch selten die zu überbrücken sondern freuen sich meißt, dass die da sind ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Perfektionist (4 August 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass dieses Thema im Forum schon ein paar Mal recht kontrovers diskutiert worden ist ...


siehe z.B.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18841

Bei mir gibt es grundsätzlich eine Betriebsstufe für Servicearbeiten, wo weitestgehend keine Verriegelungen existieren - da ist dann ggf. der Servicemann gefordert, eine Kette auszuhängen etc., um die Funktion eines Motors prüfen zu können, ohne die Maschine zu Schanden zu fahren.


----------



## R.Blum (9 August 2008)

*Normen beachten*

Also die Diskussion ist ja recht kontrovers.

Bei der Definition der Betriebsarten werden viele Firmenphilosophien, aber auch Techniken nach Gutsherrenart vertreten. Ich will hier niemanden zu nahe treten, jeder meint es für sich und den Kunden gut.

Leider, machmal aucher auch zum Glück, gibt es Normen die je nach Maschine vorschreiben welche Bertriebsarten es geben darf und muss.

Vor dem Hintergrund ist, auch ich bin ein Individualist wie alle Programmierer, folgendes Betriebsartenmodell entstanden:

*Automatik:*
Alle Bewegunegn laufen Programmgesteuert, in der Regel über Schrittketten, ab. Die Verriegelungen sind voll wirksam.
*Automatik Stop:*
Keine eigene Betriebsart, sondern hält den Automatikablauf an
Die Maschine wird intern auf Hand geschaltet, da alle Verriegelungen aktiv sind, kann nichts passieren, wenn die Maschine von Hand verfahren wird.
Die Schrittketten bleiben aktiv, so dass ein guter Maschinenführer sich bei einer Störung weiterhelfen und anschließend in Automatik weitergefahren werden kann, gut bei klemmenden Bewegungen, kurz zurück und wieder vorfahren, und weiter gehts in Automatik.
*Hand:*
Alle Bewegungen sind voll verriegelt, der Bediener kann also eigentlich nichts kaputtfahren. Wird diese Betriebsart gewählt wird die Rückkehr in den Automatikbetrieb gesperrt bis eine definierte Stellung erreicht ist.
*Einrichten:*
Hier wird auch alles in Hand verfahren, alles nur tippend, Verriegelungen sind teilweise aufgehoben.
*Notbetrieb:*
Hier läuft alles nur Tippen ohen irgendwelche Verriegelungen unter der vollen Verantwortung des Bedieners. Diese Betriebsart wir nur per Passwort oder Schlüssel freiegegeben.

Durch die von mir verwendete Programmstruktur sind noch weitere Spielarten möglich.

Auch ich muss daran denken, wenn eine Norm was nicht zulässt muss dich meine Betriebsarten entsprechend anpassen. Im Zeitalter Von CE-Kennzeichnung und Maschinenrichtline sind unsere Freiheiten stark eingeschränkt.

Und nun, viel Spaß bei der Auslegung eurer Anlagen


----------

